# Sweet Corn Relish



## dailyrecipes (Jul 15, 2005)

*Sweet Corn Relish*


4 Ears Corn; Husked And-Desilked-Choice, Minced
1 c Red Wine Vinegar
1/2 Red Bell Pepper; Seed And-Dice Small
1/3 c Olive Oil
3 tb Molasses
1/2 Green Bell Pepper; Seed And-Dice Small
1/2 c Fresh Parsley; Roughly-Chopped
1 sm Red Onion; Peel And Dice-Small
Salt And Freshly Cracked-Black Pepper, to taste
2 tb Fresh Chile Pepper Of Your 


Blanch corn in boiling salted water for 2 minutes and drain.

Place the corn around the edges of a HOT FIRE, where the heat is lower, so it is just barely over the coals. Cook the corn, rolling it around frequently, for about 3 minutes, or until well browned. Remove from the grill.

As soon as the ears are cool enough to handle, slice the kernels from the cobs into a small bowl. Add the remaining ingredients and toss well.


----------

